# Whats your opinion on Hancock Bred quarter horses



## RafterC Horsemanship (May 29, 2016)

So a friend of mine has a few nice red and blue roan colts for sale. 25% Hancock blood in them. I have no problem starting horses, i just want to know how this bloodline is when starting under saddle? I heard they are known to be somewhat hard headed and a little tougher to start then most bloodlines. On the other side, I've heard these horses can work all day long and still strive for more. 

I feel like i can make a couple awesome ranch horses out of these kids or maybe a nice reigner!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I generally like them. Still depends on the individual and what else is in the mix. I seen some ding bats and some that we 'born broke.' 

If I found what I liked, I wouldn't hesitate to get one.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

A friend of mine had a Hancock Mare, beautiful, strong, well built horse.

The good: she could go all day.

The bad: she could go all day.

The ugly: if she didn’t have a regular job, she was a real handful to ride.

At least in her case, from what I observed, she was not a horse that was suited for the three day a week recreational rider. Very cowy though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A friend of mine has an older stallion out of those lines. He's a pretty mellow guy and nicely built.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was looking for mares, my trainer steered me away from those lines. He has had several in for training and said that he found them to be inconsistent at best. His biggest complaint was that the ones he's worked with would go along fine and then break in two for no apparent reason. Or that they would buck every single time you got on until they got it out of their systems. As he's gotten older, he's started refusing to take those lines. Since then, I've talked to several folks who have experience with that breeding and they all agree, very good cow horses, work all day and all night, but not good recreational horses. It's too bad, it's one of the lines that still throws size. Another complaint I've heard is that they're "coarse".


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

from what i have seen they can be quite mellow. my gelding is mostly racing/running paint bred but his mom was a grade out of handcock lines. he is a smart mellow guy. had the speed to do speed events, the brains and instinct to be cowy and the motivation to sleep all day and eat bonbons lol!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Dreamcatcher.
And to add insult to injury, the toughest horse I ever started was a Hancock mare. She'd hurt herself just out of spite.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I've only been around a few of them. They have all been really cowy, and athletic, but also very reactive and stubborn. They seem to mellow out as they get older. I know 2 geldings from Hancock lines that were going strong into their twenties.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I had a mare that was Hancock on the top side and Jaguar on the bottom. I was never sure which side her quirks came from or if it was a combination of the two. She was a drama queen diva and although I kept her until the end, she was never put in the broodmare band. No way did I want 2 of her. She was gorgeous and a pocket pony but she overreacted to the least little thing. If she was nervous she'd colic, an itchy spot would have her throwing herself on the ground trying to rub the spot, if you moved a horse out of the pasture she was in she would scream for days even if it was her least favorite pasture mate and even though they still shared a fence line, she hated trails but liked working patterns in an arena (I love trails, hate arena work:icon_rolleyes, she'd pout if you really got after her about something, a little scratch would have her on her death bed.

The black mare.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The only thing I really know about them is that those foundation lines are riddled with PSSM1 and the QH variant of PSSM2 - I'd head in with trepidation, especially when discussing a prospect. 

Both P1 and P2 are relatively easily managed once they're identified, but they can be truly dangerous in undiagnosed horses - as P1 and P2 can cause horses to unpredictably blow up/buck/etc in response to severe muscle spasms. 
Even with correct [intense and typically expensive] management, there's no guarantee that the horse will stand up to work without blowing. 
The percentages seem good that P1 and P2 horses can work hard when properly managed, but I also know a number of people that have had to retire their young-ish PSSM horses due to the unpredictability of their nature undersaddle - dopey and sleepy half the time, like a bomb went off under them the other half.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> The only thing I really know about them is that those foundation lines are riddled with PSSM1 and the QH variant of PSSM2 - I'd head in with trepidation, especially when discussing a prospect.
> 
> Both P1 and P2 are relatively easily managed once they're identified, but they can be truly dangerous in undiagnosed horses - as P1 and P2 can cause horses to unpredictably blow up/buck/etc in response to severe muscle spasms.
> Even with correct [intense and typically expensive] management, there's no guarantee that the horse will stand up to work without blowing.
> The percentages seem good that P1 and P2 horses can work hard when properly managed, but I also know a number of people that have had to retire their young-ish PSSM horses due to the unpredictability of their nature undersaddle - dopey and sleepy half the time, like a bomb went off under them the other half.


I never thought about the PSSM angle, but what you describe sounds exactly like what my trainer talked about. Definitely 5 panel testing time.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What I've heard is they are stubborn to train, but once trained, you have an all you can ride horse, all day long, good cowboy's horse type of animal.

I owned a mare with Hancock lines, and while broke to the limit, she also pushed my limits. I had to really ride her and couldn't be along for a relaxing time. Her daughter was an absolute witch.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Also agreed with dreamcatcher. I don't like them.

And while on the subject, I don't like looking at them. I love roans, but they don't throw that refined body type, so the ones I have been around all look like thick, blocky creatures to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My experience with Hancock horses is this: You will either love them for being the absolute best horse you've ever swung a leg over....or you will hate them with the white hot heat of a thousand suns LOL. Which one you end up with depends on the horse and the other bloodlines as I've dealt with each type.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a horse not too long ago from a couple who occasionally breeds the Hancock lines. The horse I bought wasn't Hancock bred, but the ones they had on their farm seemed absolutely lovely. Even tempered, even the stallions, very kind and built really nicely. They use them for cattle ranch work.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have a friend that I bought more than one horse from because they are great trail horses. Interested without being spooky, sure footed and can go all day. They take care of their riders. They have also proven to be versatile. Skipper W bred crossed on Hank H / Doc Bar Mares. Then she decided she needed to switch to Hancock/Blue Valentine bred mares because of their size. That lasted two years. They had trouble on the trails with those mares from day one and she didn't like the babies out of that first foal crop.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, let's see. I own two of them. One was sorta reactive and would buck when we first got him. We blamed it on the Playgun side.. lol. With a magnesium supplement, he's no longer reactive.

They are now 6 and 7 and we have been riding them all over the state of Texas since they were 4 and 5.

I find them to be personable, smart, very quick learners. Good work ethic, haul well, settle well, adapt to new environments. I can ride them every day, or put the out for two months, pull them up and ride them -- and they are young.

They are smallish (under 15 hh) , but the older I get the closer I like to be to the ground.

I also think they are pleasant to look at, but then I love them.

So maybe it depends on where you get them, and how they are bred, and what else is bred in them.... but I wouldn't trade mine for the world.


----------



## Platinumhotrodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*My advice would be to do it!*

My dream has always been to own a Hancock bred gelding. So, I sold the Rheinlander dressage mare and just bought my first colt by Val N Tines Blues out of the Hancock line out of North Dakota. 

He's a dream! Very bold and quick to learn and accept new things. He is very athletic and intelligent.. more so than any horse I've ever had so he really keeps me on my toes! He will need a lot of mixing it up as he starts training. He has great bone, feet and muscling. Overall, I think it depends on the individual horse, its particular characteristics and lines. But based on my experience so far... I say go for it!!!! 

Here are his lines: 
Blues Lucky Levi Quarter Horse


----------

